
Musicblocks: A programming environment for children interested in music - sumitsrivastava
https://musicblocks.sugarlabs.org/
======
tartoran
Doesn't display at all on iPhone. Is this desktop only?

~~~
sumitsrivastava
It's optimised to run on browsers on desktop.

~~~
djaychela
Doesn't work for me in Firefox, only in Chrome (both on desktop, Win7 x64).

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Hi, djaychela! If you read this, please can I have a console log? We'd like to
fix the issue.

Instead if that's too much work, can you please tell your Firefox version or
build number(any of those)?

